# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Lynnemarie

## Lynnemarie

Why do African clawed frogs cling on to the back of another one?

----------


## Strider18

Hello and welcome to Frog Forum! Haha to me it sounds like your frogs are mating  :Frog Smile:  Let us know how it goes!

----------


## Michael

> Why do African clawed frogs cling on to the back of another one?


Well you see when a daddy frog loves a mommy frog very much...

----------


## Strider18

Hahaha, thats one way to put it...

----------


## Terry

It is a mating embrace. The female is on the bottom and the male is on top. The males will have thick, black markings on the hands, these are called nuptial pads which helps the male grab on to the female. This mating embrace is called amplexus. If all goes well the female will release the eggs and the male fertilizes them.

----------

